# Daga sa daga



## monkey (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is a bit Id like to share.I hope the url works for click on.I have dial up so If by chance it dont!Just type it in & your good to go.Here it is-----

http://www.schielhau.org/taldagger.html


Enjoy some rare history of the daga sa daga.I hope this section is ok to post it in.mabuhay


----------

